# Fifth wheel landing gear question



## hdman50 (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a used fifth wheel toy hauler the landing gear when you go to lower the feet and it gets pressue on them it starts to rachet I have replaced the the motor and gear box and still seems to be ratcheting any help


----------



## C Nash (Nov 9, 2014)

Are they reaching their height limit?  Just a thought  Does it have a rack and pinion type drive?  If so maybe a tooth missing or just out of adjustment.


----------

